# My Life is Great!



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Everyone,It's been a long time. I just had to pop in to say "HI" and let you know that life is so good after Mike's tapes! I have discovered that I am a very happy, optimistic person! I didn't know that. I was always miserable, scared, constantly worried about doing things (what if...), and angry at myself which reflected on my relationships with others. It turns out I'm not like that at all, I'm actually a happy, positive, optimistic person (much to the irritation of the rest of my family)







It just shows how living with IBS can affect your life. After 30 years of IBS I didn't even know myself. Now I do, and I like it! It's been probably 5 years (right Eric?) since I finished the Mike's program and IBS is really not much of an issue anymore. Thinking about doing Mike's hypno course? DO IT!Hope all is well,AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((AZ))))







So good to hear from you. And simply excellent to hear how well you are doing!BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks so much for your encouraging and wonderful comments, AZ - Mike has seen them and he thanks you as well- it is very gratifying and helpful to others to know that IBS can be a thing of the past - thank you so much!BQ - thank you too and all the best to you both!


----------

